# Bugs in Asia



## OGIGA (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay, so I finally have some time to come visit you guys here. Anyone who is wondering how I am, I'm doing fine.  I went to a village and a little town and there were tons of cool bugs. Here they are!

Cool-looking moth







Maybe some eggs?






A pretty darn big ant






Colorful, huh?


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 24, 2007)

This is the biggest mantis I've ever seen (with my eyes). What species is she?






Woohoo! I always wanted one and I found one!  I think it's a male PO or PW. He loves to fly!






I found another huge mantis, not quite as fat. I think she's another species and I think she's dying.






Not sure what bug this is, but it's huge and it's dying. Maybe it exploded somehow.






Not sure what this is






These daddy-long-legs have really long legs


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 24, 2007)

Very bright moth!






Lots of moths here
















Not sure what this is, but it's freaking tiny






Yes, this is a bug






Yay! I found an ootheca!!!!!!!! It's probably from one of those huge mantises since this is so fat.






Someone told me that these spiders are poisonous. They're freaking scary-looking. If I were a bug, I wouldn't go near!


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 24, 2007)

I didn't know snails this big exist in this world...






More moths...






Another one of these huge mantises.  





















Sap is leaking out of this tree and these things are all over it. The white part of the bug is the wings. I'm not sure if these things will sting so I stayed away.






That's it for now. I'm in a city right now so not too many bugs are here. Mosquitoes keep bothering me at night though. :angry:


----------



## Andrew (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome! In the second pic, those definately look like moth ova(eggs) to me.

For the mantis...maybe _macromantis spp._?

EDIT - Maybe _creobroter spp._ for the other?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

i would love to shoot where u are..looks like giant asian to me.same size as my female..


----------



## Mantida (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Ogiga, glad to finally hear from you!

I haven't seen anything this interesting on the forums in a darn long time.

Are you planning to smuggle some of those mantids back? :lol: 

That green male you pictured doesn't look like a PO or a PW... unless it's a really gorgeous pure green morph! Looks more like some creobroter species.

I smuggled a lizard I found in Switzerland back to the U.S. I put her in a box and stuck that box inbetween my sweatpants and my stomach and wore a huge hoodie over it so no one would see the squareness of it.  

And that huge snail, I remember seeing some like that when we visited China, darn thing is about as long as your hand...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2007)

The insects in the last pics are carpenter bees


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 25, 2007)

OGIGA said:


> This is the biggest mantis I've ever seen (with my eyes). What species is she?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Calvin, glad to know you are doing well on the other side of the world. The first pic looks like some Hierodula sp., second one is Creobroter sp., and another HIerodula sp. at the end. Great find!  PLease do send us more pics and have a great trip there. Be sure to pop up here again when you're back to the USA.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 25, 2007)

Thats so cool!!! The Ant pic didn't turn out you possibly discovered a new species no known to man because Asia has only like 20 ant scientist which means there are so many not discovered haha. Well good luck, its nice talk to you again take more pics haha cya.


----------



## Christian (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi.

The large green mantid is some _Rhombodera species_, the smaller one a_ Creobroter_ male.

Would be good to know from which country exactly the specimens are.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey what about the ooth, which is it?


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 27, 2007)

i think the 1st mantis is a hierodula look at the spots on her wing, the second looks like creoboter and the 3rd one... i dont know  in which country are you?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Nov 27, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> i think the 1st mantis is a hierodula look at the spots on her wing, the second looks like creoboter and the 3rd one... i dont know  in which country are you?


Nope, as Christian says it is some species of _Rhombodera_; the males in the two photos are almost certainly _Rombodera_

Please tell me you are bringing some back with you  

Are you in Thailand ? I ask this as there is a specimen in the collection at Liverpool museum that looks very similar to the _Rhombodera_ you have there.


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in the south part of that really big country. I've been in the city for about two weeks now and I haven't seen anything cool. =/ Maybe the really cool insects don't like the city. Anyway, when I was at the town and village, there were tons of geckos. I couldn't get a picture of them because they're so darn fast.

If I see anything cool, I'll get it up here as soon as I can. Yeah, thanks for all the comments!

Oh, I don't know about bringing any back. It seems rather difficult.  Well, I'll see if I think of anything.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 27, 2007)

OGIGA said:


> I'm in the south part of that really big country. I've been in the city for about two weeks now and I haven't seen anything cool. =/ Maybe the really cool insects don't like the city. Anyway, when I was at the town and village, there were tons of geckos. I couldn't get a picture of them because they're so darn fast.If I see anything cool, I'll get it up here as soon as I can. Yeah, thanks for all the comments!
> 
> Oh, I don't know about bringing any back. It seems rather difficult.  Well, I'll see if I think of anything.


I caught a good size bananna spider in Georgia (US) and put him in my checked luggage. I would not recommend that option. He/She did not look so good when we got home and only lived for another 2 days.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 27, 2007)

OGIGA said:


> Oh, I don't know about bringing any back. It seems rather difficult.  Well, I'll see if I think of anything.


Calvin, it is risky bringing back from the country you are at now, and shipping out is virtually impossible as the post officer inspect all parcels before letting them go (a friend just came back from there told me). Enjoy the wild life as much as you can and have fun


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 27, 2007)

I nicked an empusa from spain by smugaling it in by suit case :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 27, 2007)

Christian, the first green mantis is of Rhombodera sp.?



Rob Byatt said:


> Please tell me you are bringing some back with you


Rob, that doesn't sound like yourself who always champion for no illegal shipping.. and where is Calvin (ogiga) from.. er USA?  



Morpheus uk said:


> I nicked an empusa from spain by smugaling it in by suit case :lol:


Well that is Spain, it is easy to bring insect in from Mexico too, but not the country where Calvin is at.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 27, 2007)

Rob Byatt said:


> Nope, as Christian says it is some species of _Rhombodera_; the males in the two photos are almost certainly _Rombodera_


then it should be rhombodera megaera( i looked at terratypica


----------



## joossa (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey OGIGA. Nice finds!


----------



## Christian (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, please stop guessing. _Rhombodera_ sp. should be sufficient, without a specimen any ID to species level would be rather ridiculous. I still don't know which country we are talking about.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Rob Byatt (Nov 27, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> Rob, that doesn't sound like yourself who always champion for no illegal shipping.. and where is Calvin (ogiga) from.. er USA?


True, but I didn't even consider that he was from America :huh: My mistake  



Christian said:


> I still don't know which country we are talking about.


I suggested Thailand and he agreed, you must be tired mate  

Can I take a second guess OGIGA and ask if you are south of Kuala Lumpar, specifically Kluang (maybe Keluang now) ?  

Rob.


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, I can't explicitly say where I am until I get back. Sorry to disappoint so many of you.  Some people know where I am though.


----------



## OGIGA (Dec 4, 2007)

I forgot to post this up. I found a really cool bug poster at a school. These aren't mantises, but I thought they were when I first saw them.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats some leaf insects, (phyllium sp)

Great little phasmids


----------



## randyardvark (Dec 9, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Thats some leaf insects, (phyllium sp)Great little phasmids


looks like phllium gigantium (sp) but im often rather wrong at phasmids, but the top left pic is an adult male...the top right what looks to be a juvinile adult , and the bottom pic a rather impressive adult female

phyllium are very nice animals and quite easy to keep imho i have one living in a pint glass with me at uni, somewhat of a block mascot  along with my mantids

i love being british we can bring back all manner of things in our luggage its all quite nice, i guess its just as we have to put up with crappy weather  

makes me proud of this god forsaken island


----------



## randyardvark (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like phllium gigantium (sp) but im often rather wrong at phasmids, but the top left pic is an adult male...the top right what looks to be a juvinile adult , and the bottom pic a rather impressive adult female

phyllium are very nice animals and quite easy to keep imho i have one living in a pint glass with me at uni, somewhat of a block mascot  along with my mantids

i love being british we can bring back all manner of things in our luggage its all quite nice, i guess its just as we have to put up with crappy weather  

makes me proud of this god forsaken island


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 9, 2007)

yes that are p.giganteum i can see at the nymphs there abdomen


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 10, 2007)

Omg Dans back i thought he was dead!


----------



## Christian (Dec 10, 2007)

The pics don't show _Ph. giganteum_. I even doubt that the males, which look like _celebicum_ or _siccifolium,_ belong to that female, which seems to be something from the_ bioculatum_ group.


----------



## randyardvark (Dec 12, 2007)

haha i got owned!

i love you christian :lol: 

morph im about just up 2 my neck in uni stuff, give me a txt or something


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 13, 2007)

OGIGA said:


> I forgot to post this up. I found a really cool bug poster at a school. These aren't mantises, but I thought they were when I first saw them.


Have fun and a safe trip back Calvin  



Rob Byatt said:


> Can I take a second guess OGIGA and ask if you are south of Kuala Lumpar, specifically Kluang (maybe Keluang now) ?  Rob.


Kluang is the correct name, Keluang is never the official name. it is few hundred KM south of Kuala Lumpur, in fact it is in another state. Not the best place for bug collecting in Malaysia anyway due to the recent industrial development. Well, it is not Malaysia or Thailand anyway, will let Calvin to tell it later.


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 19, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!!! Hey Calvin!! I'm a bit late but reeally good to see you taking time and sending back these really coool shots!!! You've got the members buzzin!! :mellow: Keep it up and be safe enjoy your trip!!

Looking forward to more goodies!! :lol: 

Regards!!


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, thanks everyone for responding. I forgot that I come to a forum like this from time to time. Anyway, I'm still alive.  I'm planning to be back home in the beginning of February.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 21, 2008)

Sweet!!! Let us know if you can bring back any mantids!


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 6, 2008)

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 6, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


great!!

are you starting over again whit mantids?


----------



## Mantida (Feb 6, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Ogiga, welcome back!!  I bet that jet lag was a killer.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome back Calvin, good timing catching up for the Chinese New Year eh  Guess it is time for you to tell everyone here where have you been for the past few months


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 7, 2008)

Good to see you back!


----------

